# General > Biodiversity >  Wild arum

## stumpy

I was home in Thurso at the start of August and noticed a few clumps of wild arum(lords&ladies, arum lily) just beside the path at the Mall, not far past the wall at the start of the walk. They're at the berry stage, bright orange clusters on a single stem, which I thought was later on in the autumn. I don't remember seeing this plant at the Mall before: normally home at the same time every year, but I'm not particularly observant anyway. Is this a new growth or just an unusually mild season?

Cheers,
olaf

----------


## r.rackstraw

Yes I noticed these at the Mall a few days ago. They are very striking and hard to miss. I have not seen them there before.

----------


## sids

Maybe somebody planted it.

----------

